# Weekly competition 2010-30



## Mike Hughey (Jul 21, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F' R' F U' R2 U2
*2. *R F' R F' R U2 F'
*3. *R' F2 U2 F U F R
*4. *U2 F2 R' F R U R' U
*5. *R U R' U2 R' U R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 B' L' D U2 F2 D2 B' U2 F D F' D' R F' D L'
*2. *U2 B D2 F2 U F' D' U' B' D2 L F U L D' U2 R'
*3. *B2 R' D' L2 D2 L D2 U R F D L D U2 B F' U F2 U'
*4. *R2 B' D' F2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 U L' B2 L2 F D' R' U2
*5. *B' U2 L D' R D' R U' R' U L2 F' D2 F' R' U2 F' U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B Uw' B2 R2 Fw2 L' F2 L2 U2 Fw' F' Uw' U2 R' D2 Uw L' R2 F' U2 Rw D2 B L' Rw' D Rw2 B D2 Fw D U' Rw2 D Rw' U2 L' B2 Uw' U2
*2. *L2 Rw' Uw L Uw' F Rw' D2 Uw2 U2 Fw F2 L2 Rw2 R2 D2 Fw' Uw' U2 Fw' L R B2 L' Uw2 F2 Uw R' B' Uw2 Fw' L Fw2 F2 D' B' L D' Uw U2
*3. *D' L R Uw B2 U B Rw2 U' B Fw D2 F' D' B2 L' U2 R' F' D L R2 D L' D' Uw U' R2 B Fw' L2 F D Rw' D2 U' L' F2 L2 Fw2
*4. *L' R B2 D' F U L' Rw2 D2 F L R2 U2 L Rw R' B2 R' U2 B2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' U' F' R2 U2 F2 D U Fw2 L Rw' Fw' Uw' F' Uw2 U' F L
*5. *R' F' L Rw F D L F' Uw' R2 Uw2 U' Rw' R2 B D U Fw2 F' Rw F2 Uw F2 Uw2 U2 B2 Fw R' Fw L Uw2 U' B F2 L2 U2 B' Fw Rw Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw2 U' Fw2 L Dw' L2 R Dw2 Uw2 Bw Rw' Uw U Fw' L Dw2 U2 B2 Bw2 L' Lw Rw' U B' F' Uw2 Rw' B2 L2 Dw2 L' R' D2 L Lw B2 Uw2 Rw' Dw' Rw' R Dw R Fw2 D' Fw2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 B' U' Rw Uw2 U2 B2 R' Fw' F2 Dw L2
*2. *Rw R' B D' L Rw R U' Lw Dw' Lw Dw' Lw2 Uw2 U2 B' Bw2 F' Uw2 B Lw' F2 D' F U2 Lw Uw' L U' R D' Uw' U' B Fw2 Lw2 Bw' Rw' B' Uw' Lw Bw2 Fw' D2 Uw' U' Lw2 Dw Rw2 D Uw U' R2 U Lw' U2 Bw2 Fw' F2 Lw
*3. *Uw' Lw U' L2 Uw' Lw Dw Lw F' Uw R' F' Uw' U Bw2 Dw R Dw Fw D' Uw2 R2 F L Uw2 B Fw' L' Fw2 Dw L' Uw Bw2 L2 F Rw2 D2 Bw' R U2 B' Lw2 Rw Fw L B Rw' Dw2 Fw Dw2 Bw2 L' Rw D2 Dw2 Rw R2 Fw2 Lw R
*4. *L Fw R2 B2 L2 Uw' F2 Rw2 U R2 Uw Fw' Rw Bw2 Uw Rw2 R2 U Fw' Rw Dw' Fw' Dw' L B' Uw' L' R Bw' F D' Lw' R2 D2 Uw' B Bw2 Fw D2 Fw U2 F2 Uw L2 Dw2 Rw' Uw' Rw' Fw' Rw Dw2 U2 B L B Bw Lw2 R' U L'
*5. *D2 B Fw2 U L R2 Fw' F' U' B2 F' Rw' Fw2 F' D Rw D2 R' Dw Uw R2 U' B' D' L' Fw2 Lw Dw' R2 Bw Fw2 Dw Fw' Rw Bw2 Fw2 F Dw Uw L Lw2 Rw2 Uw B F2 Lw' Rw2 U L Bw' Uw' F L2 Rw R' Bw' Fw2 Rw' Uw U

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D B2 D' L' 3F L' D 3U B2 3F2 2D 2R 2D U' 2L' 2F' 2D2 3U2 2B F 3R2 2R' R' 2D' R 3U 3F2 U F 2R2 D 2D' 2U' 2B D' 3F2 2R2 2D L' 2R 2D' L' 3U2 R' D' 3U2 R' 2D 3R' R2 2B 3R' 2D 2B 3U' 3F2 3R 2D' 2U2 L2 D' 2U U' 2R2 3F' R2 2D 2F' 2L 3F D' 2F' R' F2 3U2 U B' 2F' D2 R2
*2. *3F' F L 3F' 2F R2 D L 2F 2D L2 2L 3F' U 2F' R2 2D2 3U2 L' 3U 2B2 U' B' 2B2 F D' L2 2L' 3R' R D' 3U2 L 2R R2 U L2 F2 D' 2U U2 2L2 2D2 2U2 2B' U 3F' 2R 3F 2L' B 3R2 2R2 D' F' R' F R U' L2 2B2 2F R2 2B' D2 2L' 3F F 2U L' 2D 2U' 3R' 2D' 2F2 2D2 3F2 F' 2L2 2B2
*3. *2L2 2D2 3F 3R' 2R 2F 3U2 2R2 3F' 3U' L F' U 2B' 3U 2B2 2U L2 3U' L2 3F' D' 3F 2R' 2D2 3R' 2D 3U2 2U' B' 3F' 2L2 B' F' 2D L2 D' 2B D' 3U' L2 2D2 U 2L' D' L' 2B' 3F' 2L2 2B R' 2F2 3R D2 2U U2 L 2R B2 3F2 U2 R' 2F2 D 3F 2R2 2B F2 L 2B2 2R2 R' 3U U2 3R2 D' L2 3R 2F D
*4. *B' 2L2 3R2 F L' R2 2B2 2D L2 D' 3F' R' B2 2D 3U' B' 3F' 2L 2D F' L2 2B' 2F2 2L2 R2 2D2 2B 2F F2 2U2 B2 2F2 R 2B' 2L 2R' R' F L2 D 2D 2U2 B2 3F 2U2 2B 2L2 3R' 2D2 U' F' L F L2 2D' 2U2 3F' 3R B2 3F 2F' D 3F2 D2 2F2 F2 2D' L' 3R 3F R2 D' 2F 3U R' 2F' 2R F2 2L' R2
*5. *R' 2D B' 3R' F2 3U 3F L' 2L' B2 2F2 3U2 U2 3R' U2 R2 D 3F D 2L2 2U2 L2 2L2 D' 2F2 U' 2F F U2 L R F' 3U R B' 3R R 2B2 3U' 2R 2D2 L 2R' R 2B L' 3U2 3R2 3F2 D2 3U 2U U' 3R U' 2B 2F' 2D' 3F 2L' 3R R2 B2 U2 2L2 2R2 2D B2 3F2 2F2 F' D' 2F' F' 2U 3R2 B 3F' R' 2B'

*7x7x7*
*1. *L 3R2 2R D2 2B' U L2 2F R 3D2 3U 3L' 2R 3U' U' B' 2D2 F' U2 2L2 2R' 2B' 3D B2 L' 3D2 2U B 3L2 D' R2 3F D 2D U L 2B' F U' L' 3R D 3R 2R 3U2 3F2 3D U 3L2 R' 2B2 2D' 2U2 3B2 3R2 D2 3R' B' 2B L' R2 2F' F2 3R2 U2 R2 2D 3B2 2U2 U 3R2 R U 3F' 3D F2 2L' 2F 3D' 3U U2 B2 U' 2R' R 2U2 U2 3R2 2U 3B2 D' 2L2 3R B 3L 2F' 2R U' 2R U
*2. *L2 R 3U B 2R' 3D2 B2 3B 3F R' 3F' 3D' F 3R 3F F 3L2 D L2 2R2 3B2 D' 3U2 2U2 R2 2D 2B' 3R D' L2 R' B2 2L' 2R2 B 3F2 D U 2F 2L 2R' 2F 3U2 3L2 R B2 3D 3U' U 2L' F 3D 2B F' D2 2L2 2B' 2F' F2 3D2 U L2 3R2 2B R' B 3D 3B' 3F L2 2B' 3B2 3L2 2B2 3B' F D 2B' 2U2 L' 3L' R 3U2 2F' 3L 3F' 3U' B2 3U L 3L 3D2 U' L F D' 3R R' 2U2 2B
*3. *3F' 3L' B2 3F' F2 3D' B 3F R U2 2B2 3R2 3D2 2U 3B 2R' 2F2 2D2 3D2 2R2 2F2 2D2 2F2 3L 2B' 3D 3U' 2F R' B 3R' 2D2 U 2B 3F2 3L2 2R' 2U' 2F' 3L 2B' 3D U B 3R' 2R R 3D U' F' 2L' 3B2 3F' 3U' 2U2 B 2B' 3D2 U' 3R R B F 2D' 2L R2 2F2 3D L' 3B R' 3U2 3B' 2F' 2L 2U2 3L 3B 3F2 3D' 3U 2U 2R 2F' 2D' 2B2 F L 2R' D2 2L 3L 3R2 3B2 2L 3L 2D' 3B 2R 2B2
*4. *U2 2F2 3R2 B2 U' 3B 3U' 2F L 3D' U 2B' R' U2 3L 3R 2U 3B' 2U2 3R2 B L2 2R' R2 2U 2L 2B' 2F2 2U2 F2 2L D2 F 3U2 B' 3R2 B 3B2 D' 2L 3L2 3R2 3D' B' 2B 3B2 3F L' D' 3L2 R 3U2 U2 2B' F 2R' 3B2 L' 2B' 3F' 2U B2 3D2 U B2 R 3F' L' 2R R 2F U2 2F2 U' L2 2L 3R2 F' 3R' R' F' L 3L2 B2 L2 2L2 3R2 2D' 2L 2D2 2F' F L 2F' 3D2 F' 3U' 2U' U 3R
*5. *3B2 D2 3F' 2D' 3U' B' F2 2D U2 2L' 3B 3F2 2F2 3D 2F' U L B' 2B 3B' 3L' 2F 3U 3L2 3F 3U2 2U' 2R' 2B 3B2 2R' 3U' B 3F 2L2 2R R B' 2L B' 3F F 2D' 2B2 U 2F2 2R2 R2 2B' 3F 2R' R 2D2 F R' U L2 2F 2L 3L' 3R 2B' L2 3D' F 2L R2 B 3F' 3L R2 2U 2R2 D2 2D 3L2 2B' L' 2L' 3R R2 B' 3B D2 3F' 2F' 2R U 3R2 2D' 3F2 2U U' F' 3L 3D2 2F' D B' 3B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F' U2 F R2 U2 F' U' F2 U'
*2. *R U F U' F' U R2 U F
*3. *R2 F R' F2 R F2 U' F R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L B' F' U' L2 D B2 L U B F2 D L' B' U R' U'
*2. *B2 F' R2 F' R' D R2 D' F2 R F' L' F2 R' B L' D U2
*3. *B' L2 R B' U' F' L F R2 D' L U2 B2 U2 L U L2 U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 L' Uw B F2 L Rw Uw' R2 Uw' B2 F Uw Rw R B' D' U' Rw R2 D Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw' B2 Fw R2 B' R2 B' U F Rw' R' Uw2 F D2 L R'
*2. *R U2 B2 D' R' D Uw2 Rw2 D Rw' Uw Rw D2 F Uw' R2 Uw Rw Fw2 F' L U' B2 U' Fw2 F' U2 B F2 Rw2 F2 U' L2 Rw' U2 Rw Fw' Rw2 Uw' U'
*3. *B D' L2 Rw Uw' U2 L2 Rw D2 Uw2 L D2 L2 Rw2 R' Uw2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 D Fw2 Uw' R' Uw Fw U' Fw' Uw F2 U2 R' Fw' L2 R' Fw2 F R' U2 B2 Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' Uw U2 Lw2 Rw' Uw' L F R' U' B' Bw' F2 Rw B Rw2 D2 L2 Rw2 R B' L2 Lw U2 Rw R2 U' Lw2 Dw L2 Fw D F2 Dw U' Lw Dw' Bw' Lw D' Uw2 Bw2 D' Uw2 F' R Uw U F' R' Fw' L2 Dw' Uw Bw' Fw' U B' Bw Dw2
*2. *Lw2 Fw' Dw2 U' L B Fw' Dw2 Bw2 L R' F2 Lw' Fw2 D2 U2 L U' B Rw F Uw B Rw' U Fw' D2 Rw2 B2 Dw' Lw' Uw2 R' D2 F Uw' U' B2 Lw Dw' Fw Lw R Uw U' Bw U2 Bw Fw' Lw B' Dw' U' Rw D' Dw2 Uw' B' Rw2 Uw2
*3. *L' Rw' B' Fw' F L2 Bw2 Uw' L2 R2 Bw2 F' U Fw2 L' Lw R2 Dw Bw Fw L F2 Lw2 Bw Fw2 Uw L2 F2 U' B2 F' Rw' U2 Bw Lw2 Uw' L Rw2 R' Fw' R2 F2 Lw2 R' B' Bw2 Fw' F R2 D Bw Fw' Dw' Uw Lw' B' D Uw2 Rw' F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 F2 L D2 F' L U F D' F' R B' R' U' F U F2
*2. *R U B F' L F L' R2 B2 U' L2 B' R2 F2 U B2 R
*3. *R B R' D2 L2 F D B R2 U2 F2 R U' F2 L2 R2 F R'
*4. *L' B2 U B' D2 R2 D' B2 L2 D F R2 U2 L' D' B U' R U'
*5. *L2 R F2 D2 B2 F U B R' F R F' D2 R' F L' R U
*6. *B' U' L' D' R2 D B F' L2 U L D R2 U' B' U2 L'
*7. *U2 R2 F L2 F U R2 B F U' F R' D2 R2 B F2 L
*8. *F2 R U B' R U' L B2 L2 U B D' L B R' D' B' U2
*9. *U B' U2 R D F' U R' B R D2 R2 U F L B' U2 R'
*10. *F2 L2 F U B U L' U2 R2 D F' U2 B F L2 R2 D F U'
*11. *U' B U L' F R2 D' B L D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 B' U2
*12. *F' L2 F R' D B' F' L D2 R2 D2 F U2 F D2 L2 D U2
*13. *R' F L' U' B2 U' R2 U2 R' F' U2 R D2 U' L R D2 R
*14. *R2 B2 U L2 D B' L D' F L R D R' U L2 U' L2 U
*15. *U B' D' F U L' R' D R2 B' D2 U' B D2 B' U F U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 D B2 F2 U' F2 U L' F2 U2 B' R2 F' D' U' R2 F' L2
*2. *R U2 L D' F2 U' R' F D' U B F' R2 U' L' D R' D2
*3. *F2 D' R' D2 L R' F2 U' L' D2 R' F' D2 F2 L' D L
*4. *R' U2 B U L R' U' R D2 U2 R' B2 U2 R2 D2 B D2 U2
*5. *F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U' F2 D' L' R' F D U R F' U' F U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 D2 B2 R' B R U B' D R D2 B L' F2 L D2 U' L2
*2. *D' F L' B2 L2 R B' F L' D2 U' L B2 F U F L'
*3. *L2 R' U' R' U2 R' F' R' D U2 B' D R B' L2 F' R
*4. *D2 R' B U' R' B' R B L F' R2 F2 L2 U L' U2 R' U'
*5. *R' F2 L2 F2 D R2 B' F R B' R2 U' R2 B L2 D' B' U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D L2 R' B2 F U2 F2 U F' R' B' R2 D' B2 D' L R U'
*2. *R' D2 F2 U R' B2 U B2 L' F U' F' R' D' L' B R'
*3. *D R F R' B' U' F2 R' D U F' R' D2 R' B' L' R
*4. *L' F' L' U2 R2 F' D' B R' F U2 B' U B R B' U2 F2
*5. *D2 L' F L B U2 R F' U B2 D' U' L2 R U L R' U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B' L R D' B R F L2 U' R2 D B2 F R' F2 D2 L2 B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U2 F' R U F' U R' U'
*3. *R D U2 F' R D2 R2 F L2 B L2 U B2 F R F D'
*4. *D Uw L2 U2 Fw F Uw2 L2 B2 D U' Rw2 B D U' F Rw' Fw2 L' D U2 F2 U2 R' Fw2 Uw' R' U F2 Rw' U2 L Rw' Fw' L' Uw' R' U Fw R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 F R F' U2 F' R2 F2
*3. *F' L2 F' U R2 U2 F2 R' D2 L D F2 D F2 L2 D' F
*4. *U' L D' U2 R U' Rw' R2 F2 Rw' Fw' F D' Uw' B Fw2 Rw U' Rw' B Fw2 F2 R2 D2 F' L' B Rw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 U' Rw2 Uw' L2 Rw' F D' B' R'
*5. *Fw Lw' D2 L2 D' Uw Bw2 Fw' D Rw' R' D Uw' B' U2 R2 Dw' L2 Dw L' F2 Dw' Uw2 Fw2 U2 R' Dw U Rw' Dw F2 Uw Fw' D2 L' Lw2 Rw' U B' L2 R2 D R2 Dw2 F2 Uw2 Lw' Rw Dw' Bw' Lw' B2 Fw2 F Dw2 B F2 Dw2 U' L

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=-3 / dUdU u=2,d=-4 / ddUU u=-2,d=-3 / UdUd u=6,d=3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-4 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=-3 / dUdU u=-3,d=-5 / ddUU u=4,d=-3 / UdUd u=0,d=-4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=2 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=-4 / dUdU u=-1,d=-4 / ddUU u=6,d=-5 / UdUd u=-2,d=-5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-3 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=-2 / dUdU u=5,d=0 / ddUU u=-1,d=1 / UdUd u=-5,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=4 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=1 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R U' R U L B' R' r b' u'
*2. *U L B' L U B' L U L l r' b u'
*3. *U L B' L' B' R' B R l' r' u'
*4. *U B U L' B L' U' R r'
*5. *L U' R U R U' R L l' r b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,-4) (0,-3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (1,5) (-4,0) (0,4) (2,0) (5,0) (-3,0) (-5,0) (-2,0) (2,5) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,2)
*2. *(0,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,4) (0,5) (6,3) (0,1) (0,2) (1,4) (2,0) (0,4) (4,5) (6,2) (-3,0) (-2,0) (0,4) (-2,5) (0,0)
*3. *(0,0) (-3,0) (4,5) (0,4) (6,0) (1,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,3) (6,0) (-5,4) (0,2) (3,0) (2,0) (6,2) (-5,4) (1,0) (6,0) (0,0)
*4. *(0,5) (-5,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,2) (-2,1) (5,0) (0,5) (4,2) (0,2) (0,2) (6,4) (2,3) (-2,0) (4,2) (6,3)
*5. *(0,2) (0,-3) (0,1) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,5) (-4,1) (4,0) (0,1) (6,2) (3,4) (6,4) (2,5) (-3,4) (-3,4) (0,2)


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 21, 2010)

2x2- 1.57, 5.11, 5.96, 6.14, 1.85 Average= 4.30
3x3- 14.29, 20.08, 14.01, 14.48, 13.55 Average= 14.26


----------



## aronpm (Jul 21, 2010)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(6:44.22), 6:28.58, DNS = 6:28.58
Comment: YAY! First success in the weekly comp!
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(17:18.12), DNF, DNS = DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/7 = -1 in 20:44.69
Comment: 1 cube had 2 twisted corners; I twisted the corner. 2 cubes had 2 flipped edges; I don't know what happened. Another cube had a 3cycle of edges, which I forgot to solve after fixing parity. At least it was fast. Memo was 12:22.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 21, 2010)

*2x2:* 8.48 8.00 (7.97) (9.81) 9.33 = *8.60*
Bad. My PB AO25 is 7.50...

*3x3:* (26.00) 29.44 (34.55) 28.81 28.52 = *28.92*
Meh. Not great, not terrible.

*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:00.25 56.11 57.00 52.83 58.20 = *57.10*
Solid!

*Megaminx:* 2:31.97 2:28.61 2:13.89 2:21.62 2:05.67 = *2:21.37*
YEAH! I forced a CP skip on 2:05, that's a PB.

*Square-1:* 1:28.12 1:52.56 2:57.59 2:25.27P DNF = *2:25.14*
Botched cube shape on the 2:57...I only know one sequence. Bad cube shape again on 2:25, but good solve other than that. DNF, I ****ed up parity. Had to start back at cube shape... unfortunate. I'm getting better, just need to work on some things...


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 22, 2010)

*2x2:* (4.22) (5.86) 4.78 5.56 4.95 => 5.10

Comment: EG on the 1st and 4th solves; good average for me 

*3x3:* 18.41 (13.56) 15.29 14.15 (18.60) => 15.95

*4x4:* (1:14.03) 1:22.46 (1:22.98) 1:20.81 1:15.53 => 1:19.60

*5x5:* 3:20.43 (3:33.03) (2:39.46) 3:05.65 2:48.92 => 3:05.00

Comment: Bad and inconsistent.

*3x3 OH:* (44.70) 37.12 37.22 35.60 (34.63) => 36.64

*Magic:* (1.47) 1.24 1.24 (1.22) 1.39 => 1.29

*Master Magic:* 3.39 (4.47) 3.38 (3.35) 3.38 => 3.38


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 22, 2010)

*2x2*: 5.30 5.45 6.27 (7.86) (4.56) = 5.67

bad lbl
*3x3*: (14.25) 15.02 15.00 15.21 (15.43) = 15.08

Sometimes I get 18 avgs so I'm not complaining xD

*3x3 OH*: (22.62) 22.15 17.95 (15.35) 19.21 = 19.77

ok


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 22, 2010)

2x2: 2.48, 5.38, 3.74, 4.34, 4.14 = 4.07
i need my timer back
2x2 BLD: DNF (1:55.69), DNF (1:36.28), DNF (2:50.48) = DNF


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 22, 2010)

*3x3* 25.83, (23.89), 25.38, 28.08, (28.74) = 26.43:confused:
*4x4* 2:53.92, 2:44.36, (2:58.85), 2:44.91, (2:37.24) = 2:47.73


----------



## janelle (Jul 22, 2010)

*2x2x2*
8.08, (8.64), (5.37), 7.73, 5.40
Average of 5: *7.07*
Nice. The two 5s had a skip.

*3x3x3*
19.34, 17.76, 18.96, (16.22), (21.21)
Average of 5: *18.69*
Wow :O This was just so awesome for me 

*4x4x4*
2:04.65, 2:24.04[P], (2:27.72[P]), 2:21.68[OP], (2:04.07)
Average of 5: *2:16.79*
Blek 

*3x3x3 OH*
47.87, (1:01.88), 53.08, (46.58), 47.79
Average of 5: *49.58*
Pretty good other than that sup1 xD I messed up the OLL.

*234 Relay
2:27.46*
It's so sad that my 234 relay time is less than the worst time in my 4x4 time. xD I assume the 4x4 time was a sub2. 

*Magic*
(1.65), 1.64, (1.55), 1.56, 1.60
Average of 5: *1.60*
Alright.

*Pyraminx*
13.71, (20.51), (9.07), 15.01, 13.97
Average of 5: *14.23*
Bleh >

*Square-1*
(51.47), 1:15.57, 1:27.03, (1:29.38), 54.37
Average of 5:* 1:12.32*
Bleh > I suck at sq1 xD


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 22, 2010)

2x2: (6.51), 12.89, 16.11+, 10.78, (17.38) = *13.26* I suck at 2x2; I'm trying Ortega.
I'm going to learn megaminx notation and then maybe try it because I finally found that piece I lost.


----------



## sz35 (Jul 22, 2010)

*2x2* (3.02), (6.58), 5.50, 3.58, 4.05 = *4.38* New LanLan Cube 
*3x3*
*4x4* (55.78), (1:13.37), 1:04.10, 1:03.66, 1:05.66 =*1:04.47*
*5x5 * 
*OH* (23.42), 24.63, (37.98), 27.81, 29.46 = *27.30* New awesome F2 cube 
*234 Relay*
*2345 Relay*
*Magic*
*Pyraminx* (11.04), 13.03, (25.55), 14.40, 15.60 = *14.34* 
*Sq1* 1:15.06, (1:33.67), (1:13.23), 1:23.43, 1:15.52 = *1:18.00* Got my sq1 3 days ago.

*2BLD*
*3BLD*
*Multi BLD*

*FMC* *40 HTM* That's the best I could find in 30 minutes, and then I had to go.
Scramble: B' L R D' B R F L2 U' R2 D B2 F R' F2 D2 L2 B
Solution: Will be posted in a couple hours.


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey World! my name is Cendy and i'm from Indonesia 
this is my first participation in Weekly Forum Competition in this Forum.
I'm a slowcuberz  but i still want to participate 

*2x2* 
average of 5: (10.66), 9.32, 11.74, 8.95, (DNF) = *10.57*
Fail LBL :fp

*3x3* 
average of 5: 20.86, 21.88, (17.08), 19.51, (22.50) = *20.75*
Neutrals FTW..  white cross on 1st and 2nd solves, red cross on 3rd solve, yellow on 4th, and the last is blue cross.. my white cross is slower than my other cross 

*OH* 
average of 5: (41.15), 39.69, 37.71, (29.72), 30.43 = *35.94*
very very unstable :fp

*2BLD* 
31.55, 1:11.01, DNS = *31.55*
Freestyle FTW at the 1st solve! 

*3BLD* 
1:49.25, DNF, DNF = *1:49.25*
comment : 2nd solve DNF wrong setup corner, 3rd solve DNF 2 corners Flip! 
yeay.. got 1 sub-2 solve 

*Match the scramble* 
average of 5: 2:24.80, (3:58.99), 3:00.51, (1:12.95), 2:19.36 = *2:34.89*
got skip OLL and simple A-perm on the 4th solve 

*5x5* 
average of 5: 2:50.86, 2:46.70, (2:52.02), (2:37.84), 2:45.19 = *2:47.58*
after a few weeks not playing big cubes


----------



## Henri95 (Jul 22, 2010)

3x3x3: (47.36), 51.90, 52.60, (DNF), 49.91 = 51.47


----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 22, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 6.35, (6.61), 4.83, 4.00, (3.65) = 5.06, wow, still a good avg, looking at the first 2 solves 
*3x3x3*: (14.78), 17.93, 15.28, (19.98), 16.71 = 16.64, normal.
*4x4x4*: (1:09.41), (1:29.67), 1:18.75, 1:18.53, 1:13.01 = 1:16.76, bleh, the two 18 were too bad...
*5x5x5*: 2:14.78, (2:05.91), (2:18.29), 2:10.28, 2:07.43 = 2:10.83, pretty good.
*6x6x6*: 
*7x7x7*: 
*2x2x2 BLD*: 21.50, 33.94, 32.09 = 21.50, jay good solves
*3x3x3 BLD*: 1:47.90, DNF(2:14.13), DNF(1:58.40) = 1:47.90, I need to practise more.
*MultiBLD*: DNF (8:52.07), , I keep failing at this event!!! 
*3x3x3 OH*: (57.54), 50.97, 55.11, 47.50, (40.40) = 51.19, pretty good, nice times 
*Pyraminx*: (15.59), 7.42, 8.97, 7.45, (6.65) = 7.95, yes, PB avg 
*Megaminx*: 9.48, (8.58), 9.28, 9.59, (15.12) = 9.45, normal.
*Square-1*: 21.67, 24.52, (25.90), 23.65, (19.26) = 23.28, normal.
*Clock*: 11.69, 11.66, (9.63), 12.11, (21.55) = 11.82, jay for sub-10 
*Magic*: 2.00, DNF(2.22), (1.88), 2.05, 2.36 = 2.14, could have been better...
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 1;47.83, I really need to get better at 4x4...
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*: 3:58.93


----------



## JunwenYao (Jul 22, 2010)

Junwenyaohere


----------



## Laura O (Jul 22, 2010)

*3x3x3*: (21.27), (28.15), 26.47, 23.87, 24.02 = 24.78
*4X4X4*: 1:50,37, 1:42,13, (1:41,68), (2:05,55), 1:46,50 = 1:46.33
*5x5x5*: 3:23,46, (3:10,23), (3:30,00), 3:17,10, 3:18,77 = 3:19.78

*Clock*: (9.93), 9.06, 8.83, (8.00), 8.90 = 8.93


----------



## Elliot (Jul 22, 2010)

3x3 OH: 23.12, 28.10, (29.85), 29.37, (19.82) = 26.86
Awful average :fp. But good NL sub-20 single.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 22, 2010)

*3x3 BLD* : 1:49.60, 2:01.90, DNF(2:12.32) = 1:49.60

*2x2 BLD* : 21.61+, DNF(17.71), 13.12+ = 13.12
Haha, all of this was just guesswork 

*3x3 OH* : (18.31), (19.72), 18.46, 19.10, 18.61 = 18.72
Wow 

*2x2* : (4.49), 4.41, 4.29, 4.27, (4.11) = 4.32

*3x3* : (9.76), (12.60), 10.76, 12.11, 11.96 = 11.61

*5x5* : 1:53.84, (2:07.02), 1:52.66, 2:05.61, (1:47.11) = 1:57.37

*Square-1* : 50.28, (28.44+), 43.47, (56.66), 38.43 = 44.06

*4x4* : 46.84, (55.42), (41.25), 50.20, 50.35 = 49.13

*Megaminx* : (1:26.92), 1:19.10, (1:15.05), 1:19.20, 1:15.90 = 1:18.07

*Magic* : 1.96, 2.53, 2.13, (1.52), (DNF(1.55)) = 2.21

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:13.07

*2-3-4-5* Relay : 3:41.37
Megapop on the 4x4..

*3x3 MTS* : 1:15.34, (1:24.58), (55.30), 1:09.72, 1:24.22 = 1:16.43

*Multi BLD* : 1/2 in 7:38.57
I forgot one pair of edge targets for one cube


----------



## tkubo (Jul 22, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (9.93), 7.29, 9.04, 9.16, (6.20) = *8.50*
*3x3x3*: 16.75, (15.19), 15.73, 17.99, (21.11) = *16.82*
*4x4x4*: (1:57.86), (1:26.92), 1:52.02, 1:47.46, 1:47.98 = *1:49.15*
*5x5x5*: (2:45.45), 2:44.57, 2:42.64, (2:33.78), 2:36.68 = *2:41.30*
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF[2:06.43], DNF[2:06.73], 1:56.95 = *1:56.95*
*3x3x3 OH*: 37.42, 36.42, (40.52), 38.22, (36.29) = *37.35*


----------



## flee135 (Jul 22, 2010)

*2x2*: 5.02, (5.95), 3.57, 5.36, (3.54) = 4.65
Wow...

*3x3*: (12.21), (16.22), 14.90, 13.14, 13.46 = 13.83

*4x4*: (45.64), 55.62, (1:01.12), 57.07, 52.21 = 54.97

*5x5*: (1:58.93), 2:07.98, 2:07.26, 2:03.03, (2:10.23) = 2:06.09

*7x7*: (6:45.43), 6:49.57, (7:05.03), 6:53.72, 6:46.11 = 6:49.80

*3x3 BLD*: 2:25.76, 3:09.21, DNF(3:28.69) = 2:25.76

*4x4 BLD*: 14:37.14, DNS, DNS = 14:37.14
It's been so long...

*3x3 OH*: (28.63), 25.15, 25.58, (24.60), 25.96 = 25.56

*3x3 With Feet*: 1:45.96, (1:30.31), 2:08.65, 2:06.80, (2:11.80) = 2:00.47

*3x3 Match the Scramble*: (1:15.69), (1:35.00), 1:29.39, 1:16.21, 1:20.98 = 1:22.19

*234 Relay*: 1:19.59

*2345 Relay*: 4:03.30
Everything failed here. Over 1:30 for 2-4 and I suppose around 2:30 for 5x5...

*Megaminx*: (1:54.13), 2:16.13, 1:55.63, 1:59.20, (2:21.03) = 2:03.65

*Pyraminx*: 3.52, (6.32), 3.99, (2.91), 3.62 = 3.71
Hehe...


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Jul 23, 2010)

3x3: 13.81, 13.28, (12.91), (DNF), 14.18 = 13.76
4x4: 1:15.52, (1:18.87), (1:13.32), 1:18.80, 1:14.71 = 1:16.34


----------



## Baian Liu (Jul 23, 2010)

*2x2:* 2.89, 4.31, 2.78, (9.01), (2.70) = 3.33


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 23, 2010)

2x2: 3.67, 5.41, 5.28, 6.11, 4.33 = 5.01
3x3: 17.46, 19.31, 17.91, 17.59, 16.58 = 17.65
4x4: 1:45.09, 1:14.20, 1:20.17, 1:19.22, 1:34.80 = 1:24.73
5x5: 2:35.06, 2:15.53, 2:07.76, 2:15.29, 2:16.42 = 2:15.75
6x6: 4:32.61, 3:58.39, 5:55.94, 4:29.01, 5:00.68 = 4:40.76 Nothing really special about the average BUT SUB-4 SINGLE!!!
Megaminx: 
Square-1: 
2x2 BLD: DNF, 1:03.40, 1:29.83
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:00.91
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:08.36
3x3 OH: DNF(45.89), 35.41, 52.84, 42.23, 54.63 = 49.90


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 23, 2010)

first time doing one of these weekly comps...

*3x3:* 24.64, 32.73, 24.98, 28.81, 37.61 = *28.84* 

Wow. First sub-30 avg. ever. And i messed up the cross on the fourth solve.

*4x4:* (2:51.64), 2:56.77, 2:57.10, 3:20.75, (DNF) = *3:04.87*
This is the first 4x4 avg5 i have ever done, and I have not done any 4x4 solves at all for a couple weeks. I am horribly slow at edge pairing, which takes about half of my entire solve time. But for not practicing 4x4 very much at all, I'd say a nearly-sub 3 avg is pretty good. I got PLL parity on the first solve, and OLL parity on the next 3 solves . The DNF i completely messed up the centers while doing edge pairing.

*Megaminx:* 3:25.42, 3:45.11, 3:20.14, (DNF), (3:08.68) = *3:30.22* 
This legitimately made me mad. Horrible starts on the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th solves. On the DNF I put a couple edge pieces in the wrong position at the beginning of the solve that I didn't notice until near the end, so there was no way I could switch them without having to re-do most of the solve. After that I took a short break to clear my mind for the last solve, and it worked for the most part, but i'm still a little irritated at myself that i didn't get a sub 3:30 average.

*Square-1:* 1:48.86, (2:00.00), (1:36.62), 1:48.73, 1:39.13 = *1:45.57*
Considering this is the first time I've ever done more than 1 Square-1 solve in a row and I just learned a parity algorithm 5 minutes before I started this, I'd say this is pretty good. Parity on the first solve. The 2:00.00, I didn't recognize a case and kinda freaked out and had to improv the last layer. The 1:39.13 could have actually been better; I messed up the cubeshape.

*3x3 Fewest Moves:*
2x2x2: F' L' F B' U'
2x2x3: F' U' F' U D' F L' F2
F2L: D L D' L' D2 L' D2
LL: F' U L' U' L U D' L B2 U B2 U2 D F

34 moves total

This is the first time I've ever done a proper FMC (first time I actually took a whole hour to think about it). I found the 20 move F2L pretty quickly and was really surprised, so since I had so much time left I decided to do a ridiculous amount of experimenting and get the shortest solution for the last layer that I could find right there rather than look for insertions (which I did not want to try to keep track of..lol maybe next time).
EDIT: Just put all this into Cube Explorer and discovered that my solution for the last layer was actually the optimal one  That makes me happy


----------



## PeterV (Jul 24, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 6.50, (9.22), 6.65, 6.30, (5.44) = *6.48 avg.*

3x3x3: 25.18, (22.66), 23.80, 25.83, (26.93) = *24.94 avg.*

Good times 

EDIT: Somehow mixed up my 2x2 with my 3x3 times :fp Fixed.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Magic:* 1.90, 1.83, 2.25, 2.31, 2.05 = *2.07*
Lolmagic


----------



## Feinster (Jul 24, 2010)

PeterV said:


> PeterV:
> 
> 2x2x2: 25.18, (22.66), 23.80, 25.83, (26.93) = *24.94 avg.*
> 
> ...



lolwut? Nice 3x3x3 times. You need some work on your 2x2x2 though...


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 24, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*3x3* - 22.09 20.30 20.84 24.28 20.09 = *21.08* _Comment - hungover, new cube, new colour scheme - so yeah, good._
*2-5 Relay* - *4.01.20* _Comment - Wow - I finally strung together some good solves - 2:13ish, 1:16ish, 21ish, 10ish_


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Jul 24, 2010)

PeterV said:


> PeterV:
> 
> 2x2x2: 25.18, (22.66), 23.80, 25.83, (26.93) = *24.94 avg.*
> 
> ...



very great.. maybe you misstype your time.. its swapped lol


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 24, 2010)

C to R - Cendy said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > PeterV:
> ...



No - he only has a Rubik's 2x2.


----------



## blizzardmb (Jul 24, 2010)

2x2: 5.83, 5.93, 6.02, 6.19, 5.30 = 5.93
3x3: 23.55, 23.40, 23.34, 24.18, 18.94 = 23.43


----------



## Lumej (Jul 24, 2010)

*3x3:* (25.16), 21.87, 23.33, (19.29), 21.61 = 22.27
*2x2:* 11.09, 13.87, (9.72), (16.26), 10.80 = 11.92
*2x2bld:* 1:26.27, DNF, DNF = 1:26.27
*MTS:* 1:47.74, (1:35.13), 2:02.63, 1:39.63, (2:07.71) = 1:50.00
*3x3oh:* (1:08.56), (54.09), 1:04.46, 1:04.66, 59.51 = 1:02.88
*Megaminx:* 3:57.77, (3:39.16), 3:54.77, 3:47.34, (3:58.15) = 3:53.29
*2345:* 6:11.94
*Magic:* 1.78, (1.77), (2.63), 2.09, 1.78 = 1.88
*7x7:* 11:29.18, (14:54.09), 13:34.77, (10:47.12), 11:04.89 = 12:02.95
*234:* 2:22.09
*4x4:* 1:55.18, (1:56.12), 1:39.26, 1:43.90, (1:32.15) = 1:46.11
*clock:* 36.83, (DNF), (29.86), 58.09, 44.73 = 46.55
*sq-1:* (1:38.28), 1:10.80, 1:25.84, (58.18), 1:15.08 = 1:17.24
*5x5:* (3:21.52), 3:26.17, (3:45.88), 3:42.01, 3:41.18 = 3:36.45
*3x3bld:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF


----------



## Holger (Jul 24, 2010)

*FMC: 29*

3x2x2: F' L' F B' U' [f2] F U2 F U2 R2 (10)

F2L: L F' L' U2 F2 U' [r] U2 B' U' [u2] (9)

OLL: F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' U (10)

PLL: skip

Total: 29


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 25, 2010)

2x2: (5.00), 4.49, (3.46), 4.04, 3.70 = 4.08
3x3: 12.01, 12.08, (15.14), 11.48, (11.11) = 11.86
4x4: (48.77), (1:01.47), 58.82, 52.35, 52.41 = 54.53
5x5: 1:44.94, (1:39.45), 1:42.98, (1:51.14), 1:48.25 = 1:45.39 Lubing my 5x5 was apparently a good idea
234: 1:09.44
2345: 2:53.70
OH: 22.26, 22.59, 22.22, (21.31), (25.52) = 22.36
2x2 BLD: DNF, 26.55+, DNF = 26.55
Sq1: (11.18), (19.12), 12.80, 15.47, 16.29 = 14.85


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Jul 25, 2010)

2x2: 5.80
5.57 5.56 6.28 6.81 4.96
3x3: 21.33
23.13 21.37 22.04 20.12 20.59
4x4: 1:27.55
1:31.38, 1:22.35, 1:24.64, 1:26.62, 1:36.84
5x5: 2:17.16
2:28.36, 2:11.06, 2:12.06, 2:29.46, 2:09.79
7x7: 7:22.16
7:03.50, 6:42.26, 6:55.50, DNF, 8:07.48
2x2BLD: 39.94
47.03, DNF, 39.94
3x3BLD: 2:08.75
DNF, 2:08.75, DNF
3x3MultiBLD: 5/7 (3 points), 53:07
3x3OH: 58.11
51.16, 58.98, 1:01.24, 58.42, 56.94
3x3MTS: 1:12.07
1:16.69, 1:04.27, 1:33.01, 1:15.24, 52.82
234 relay: 1:54.86
2345 RELAY: 4:17.00
Magic: 1.92
2.22, 2.07, 2.16, 1.51, 1.54
MasterMagic: 5.48
6.20, 3.96, 6.08, 4.69, 5.68
Mega: 3:15.77
3:22.49, 3:52.56, 2:51.85, 3:13.05, 3:11.76
Pyra: 7.62
6.11, 8.84, 15.57, 7.67, 6.36
SQ-1: 33.18
29.81, 32.37, 38.27, 37.36, 24.44


----------



## Carson (Jul 26, 2010)

It's been quite awhile since I participated in the weekly contest, so I thought I would give it a go.

*2x2*
7.05 14.14 11.67 9.12 12.88
*Average: 11.22*
Comments: I hadn't solved 2x2 much in awhile, so I did a quick Ao5 before starting... got an 8.xx and was pretty happy with it. Then I ended up with this  fail.

*3x3*
26.79 27.73 28.15 37.48 29.26
*Average: 28.38*
Comments: I have been practicing 3x3 a LOT recently. My Ao12's aren't really improving very much, but this average is much better than my averages of a couple months ago.

*4x4*
2:30.88 2:49.24 2:37.54 2:23.76 2:27.13
*Average: 2:31.85*
Comments: It is obvious when I look at these times that I have been concentrating on 3x3.

*5x5*
7:48.08 6:54.50 6:31.82 6:31.11 5:03.41
*Average: 6:39.14*
Comments: I'm pretty bad at 5x5, but it appears that not practicing this puzzle for two months has made me over a minute slower. 

*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay
3:40.02*

*2x2 BLD*
DNF Best: 2:40.67 DNF
Comments: First solve was way off... I actually just forgot to solve the last piece for the last solve. It would have been about the same time as the 2nd.

*Pyraminx*
20.02 25.32 32.83 16.34 19.78
*Average: 21.71*
Comments: I finally took 2 minutes to learn some algs for pyraminx. No, I'm not fast... but now I'm not quite as slow as I was before. Now I'm using layer by layer with what would be considered a 2LLL. No more Bob Burton method for me.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 26, 2010)

3x3: (12.23), (8.83), 9.64, 11.53, 11.83 = 11.00 Pretty nice
3BLD: DNF DNF DNF I tried going too fast


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 26, 2010)

3x3: 16.69, 14.14, 12.18, 15.69, 12.02 = 14.00
Done at an airport


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 26, 2010)

Mats Bergsten

*2x2:* 12.06	17.99	16.12	15.70	10.89 = *14.63*
*3x3:* 51.73	58.25	72.95	47.56	68.75	= *59.58* :confused:
*4x4:* 2:43.51 2:42.77 2:52.79 2:59.34 3:11.34	= *2:51.88* 
*2-4Rel:	4:56.63*

*Done bld:*
*5x5:* 21:20.26 21:42.57 25:43.22	26:33.41 dnf = *24:39.73*
First two good. Third very slow memo. Fourth I used +-centers memo when executing x-centers so I had to retract 
and redo something like 40-50 moves. So I was surprised when it was ok when I removed the blindfold. Fifth a 
forgotten setup move undone. Still I managed to get an avg 3/5 
*6x6:* DNF, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Four obliques + ca 10 outer wings depending on one setup move. 
So not too bad. Memo 43 + exec 27 = 1:10.10. Memo took long because I made a couple of mistakes. When going
through everything the second time I noticed and had to relearn, which takes time.

*Normal bld:*
*2x2BLD:* 23.35	43.25	27.60 = *23.35* good but easy
*3x3BLD:* 1:41.81 1:41.24 1:58.49 = *1:41.24* all sub-2, good
*4x4BLD:* 8:41.27 9:31.99 dnf [6:58!] = *8:41.27* ok, not too close on the last one
*5x5BLD:* dnf 20:58 dnf = *20:58*
The first was two twisted corners off, the last one not so good.
*Multi:	4/5 = 3* in 37:10	
Only a lousy pop made me lose track . On one I had to think a lot to get the memo recall ok, explaining the bad time.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 26, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> *3x3 Fewest Moves:*
> ....
> LL: F' U L' U' L U D' L B2 U B2 U2 D F



I really can't see how you arrived at this LL. The process looks very counter intuitive, with a lot of blocks being broken up initially. Can you explain how you figured it out?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 26, 2010)

2x2: 2.90, 3.02, 3.01, 4.14, 3.38 = 3.14
3x3: 11.74, DNF(12.61), 12.82, 11.77, 10.95 = 12.11 - 
4x4: 46.83, 50.54, 52.36, 44.66, 47.91 = 48.43
5x5: 1:29.59, 1:33.96, 1:39.56, 1:31.18, 1:24.07 = 1:31.58
2x2 BLD: 21.09, 28.23, DNF(3.50) = 21.09
3x3 OH: 20.70, 22.22, 21.86, 20.64, 21.35 = 21.30
2-4 relay: 1:11.84

6x6: 3:02.46, 3:05.21, 3:10.56, 2:49.91, 2:53.09 = 3:00.25
7x7: 5:06.21, 5:00.12, 4:59.49, 4:52.55, 4:54.21 = 4:57.94
3x3 BLD: 1:40.09, DNF(1:54.18), DNF(2:06.25) = 1:40.09
3x3 WF: 2:01.02, 2:11.44, 2:13.23, 2:01.55, 1:59.64 = 2:04.67
3x3 MTS: 1:05.23, 1:11.92, 1:12.51, 1:01.49, 1:05.61 = 1:05.59
2-5 relay: 2:49.12
Magic 1.42, 1.42, 1.38, 1.35, 1.44 = 1.41
Master Magic: 3.53, 3.41, 3.48, 3.52, 3.62 = 3.51
Clock: 11.56, 12.31, 11.05, 12.94, 10.22 = 11.64
Megaminx: 1:05.67, 1:04.34, 1:04.34, 1:09.76, 57.67 = 1:04.78
Pyraminx: 5.93, 7.88, 5.24, 6.60, 7.87 = 6.80
Square-1: 23.87, 17.99, 20.29, 34.99, 21.92 = 22.03


----------



## okayama (Jul 26, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 6.96, (9.86), 8.01, (6.44), 6.64 = 7.20
PB!

*3x3x3*: 23.05, (20.42), 21.30, (28.92), 26.84 = 23.73

*4x4x4*: 1:55.86, (1:31.60), 1:54.69, (2:08.25), 1:47.66 = 1:52.73

*6x6x6*: (14:52.76), 14:17.49, 12:48.76, (9:50.60), 10:23.18 = 12:29.81

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF [47.46], 1:09.27, DNS = 1:09.27
1st: 2CO

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [5:13.30], 4:35.07, DNS = 4:35.07
1st: 2CO and 4 EP

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 19:51.59, DNS, DNS = 19:51.59
Sub 20 minutes! PB!

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 50:02.33, DNS, DNS = 50:02.33

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/4, 40:00.00
I solved all cubes in 41:04.64 (except that "U" move is needed for the 4th cube).

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 29 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: B' L R D' B R F L2 U' R2 D B2 F R' F2 D2 L2 B
Solution: D B u R U' R U R2 u' R U' R B U' B2 R' F2 D2 F R L F2 R2 B' L' B R2 B' L

(For inverse scramble)

Pre-scramble: B' D'

Two c/e pairs: F2
1x2x2 block (a): B L'
1x2x2 block (b): R'
2x2x2 block: F' D2 F2
1x2x2 block (c): R
Finish F2L: B2 U B' R' U
All but 3 corners: R' u R2 U' R' U R' u'
Correction: B' D'

Insert at the beginning: L' B R2 B' L B R2 B'



*Magic*: 5.21, 6.07, 5.45, (5.15+2), (5.09) = 5.58


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jul 26, 2010)

2x2: 3.27, 3.50, (1.35), 3.43, 7.40+ = 3.40

3x3: (11.31), 12.43, 13.54, (17.22+), 13.16 = 13.04
HAHAHAHA not funny

4x4:1:06.48, (58.23), 1:03.98, (1:09.29), 1:04.08 = 1:04.85
every solve had parity except the 58 -.- and the avg sucks btw

5x5:

3x3 OH: (19.02), (38.47), 23.34, 25.31, 19.93 = 22.86

2-3-4 relay: 1:36.09
HAHAHA 4-11-1:21

2-3-4-5 relay 3:31.34
suck(s)

pyra: 11.31, 8.93, 8.28, (13.47), (7.65) = 9.51
crap

magic: 1.71, (1.09), 1.52, (4.11), 1.22 = 1.48

mastermagic: 4.11, 3.55, 6.00, 5:48.02, 3.94 = 4.68
woops


----------



## Isbit (Jul 26, 2010)

*2x2 BLD:* 41.61, 52.40, DNF = *41.61*
*3x3 BLD:*DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
Slow, slow, extremely slow.
*4x4 BLD:* DNF [8:19, 3:50, 3 centers, 2 twisted corners, 2 edges], DNF [10:15, 4:40, 2 centers 3 edges]
*Multi: 2/5 30:00 [11:20]*
so basically 19 minutes of solving and then an eleven minutes recall break before giving up. Memoed a bit too fast on the corners of the two last cubes, and I had gotten too little sleep and was tired (starting to see a pattern here...)


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 26, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> uberCuber said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3 Fewest Moves:*
> ...



don't have the time to type it out right now (since it took a half hour of crazy thinking and expanding on an idea i thought up before i started the event, its a loooong explanation) but I will get to this tomorrow when I have more time. But believe me I didn't cheat to get that. In fact I downloaded cube explorer after i completed it just so i could check.


----------



## Fona (Jul 27, 2010)

3x3 avg5: 14.41 (almost PB, all solves nonlucky)
12.41 17.59 14.33 13.24 15.66

2x2 avg5: 4.49
5.05 3.88 (PLL Skip) 4.38 (PLL Skip) 6.05 4.05 (PLL Skip)

2-4 Relay: 2:05.80 (gah! Double Parity on 4x4 and not really good at all)
2-5 Relay: 4:50.81 (2x2 Pll Skip, decent 3x3, good 4x4 and decent 5x5 solve)

to be continued


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 27, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.90, 7.04, 5.31, (7.87), (3.55) => *6.08*

*3x3:* 19.53, 19.25, (15.93), 18.52, (19.70) => *19.10*

*2x2 BLD:* 1:08.36, 1:56.41, 1:51.02 => *1:08.36*

*3x3 BLD:* 10:08.46, DNS, DNS => *10:08.46*

*FMC:* F D R2 F D' F D' B2 L B D' B D B2 L B L' B F R D L2 B R B' L' B R' B2 F2 (*30*)


Spoiler



On Inverse Scramble..
2 1x2x2's + Pair: F2 B L' D' R' F' (6)

Switch to regular... 
Premoves: F R D L * B' F2
F2L-1 + 3x Blocks: F D R2 F D' F D' B2 L (9/15)
3 Corners: B D' B D B2 L B L' B (9/24)
Insert at *: L B R B' L' B R' B' (8/32)
2 moves cancel


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Jul 27, 2010)

2x2x2: 8.03 , 6.68 , (6.25) , (9.36) , 9.03 =
3x3x3: (16.44) , 18.09 , (19.21) , 18.65 , 17.94 =
4x4x4: 1:13.27 , (57.18) , 1:09.25 , (1:15.97) , 58.43 =
5x5x5:	2:24.96 , 2:16.66 , (2:42.38) , (2:16.13) , 2:28.00 =
6x6x6: 4:24.88 , (4:16.08) , 4:33.94 , 4:59.21 , (DNF) = 
7x7x7: 
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 
3x3x3 One Handed: 48.81 , 52.65 , 52.56 , (1:10.81) , (45.43) = 
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:50.16 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:09.46 , 
Magic:
Clock : 
PyraMinx: (28.56) , 14.23 , 22.02, (13.93) , 28.12 =


----------



## Carrot (Jul 28, 2010)

FMC: 35 (L B L B L' y2 R U R' F2 U2 R U2 R' U' F U F' U2 F U2 F' F' L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F2 y2 F' D' F R' D L)
_yay!!  I can do FMC without feeling bad _


Spoiler



scramble: B' L R D' B R F L2 U' R2 D B2 F R' F2 D2 L2 B
inverse : B' L2 D2 F2 R F' B2 D' R2 U L2 F' R' B' D R' L' B
solution: L B L B L' y2 R U R' F2 U2 R U2 R' U' F U F' U2 F U2 F' F' L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F2 y2 F' D' F R' D L

INV:
2x2x2 : L' D' R F' D F

REG (premoves: F' D' F R' D L):
2x2x3 : L B L B L' (5/5)
cross : y2 R U R' F2 (4/9)
Triple "x-cross" : U2 R U2 R' (4/13)
last F2L slot + OLL : U' F U F' U2 F U2 *F'* (8/21)
A-perm : *F'* L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F2 (9/29)
undo premoves: y2 F' D' F R' D L (6/35)


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 28, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> uberCuber said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3 Fewest Moves:*
> ...



ok, finally time to type this out. Let me know if it doesn't make much sense, I am an abstract thinker and my train of thought might not make complete sense to some people, sorry in advance if this is true. (and good luck reading this massive message)

By the way, I scramble and solve with white on top and green on front, which means orange is my last layer in this case. I will refer to pieces by their color at a few times, which i will just use abbreviations (i.e. OY = orange-yellow edge, or B = blue center)

I approached this last layer with an amazing idea that will revolutionize...well my own way of thinking and thats about it. 
Basically my idea was "if blockbuilding is so effective in the first two layers, why not in the last layer as well?"

You mentioned that a lot of blocks were broken up initially. This is definitely true. Obviously, a basic blockbuilding method is "demolish and rebuild." Normally, though, this level of demolition doesn't happen because its normally used when you have two separate faces that you can turn without touching the block, giving you wiggle room, and therefore less need to demolish the block (duh).

My general blockbuilding ideas in regard to this last layer project (yes I did consider this an experimental project) can be summed up as a "abstract generalization of Heise." That sounds confusing, but I'm distinguishing between the Heise method of using several smaller blocks to build a larger part (or in this case the whole), and the Petrus method of building onto one large, consistent block.

The "Petrus-ish" approach wouldn't work well for the last layer because its not practical to try to build the last layer while trying to keep the first two layers completely intact. So while looking for a solution, I really didn't worry too much if i let the F2L break up into smaller parts, as long as I didn't completely break everything back to the individual pieces.

Now, to the actual algorithm. Because of my abstract Heise-ish approach of using smaller blocks, I really focused on corner-edge pairs while analyzing the last layer. Of course the first thing I noticed was that there was already a corner-edge pair put together. The second thing that I noticed was the two corner-edge pairs where the pieces were next to each other, but oriented incorrectly. (The OY - BOY pair and the GO - GOY pair).

Obviously this is FMC so I want to do as many different things at once when manipulating the pieces. So what I wanted to do was put together 2 corner-edge pairs at the same time. Since I already have one constructed, I could have just used 3 moves to put a second together while leaving the first intact. However, I didn't use this approach for one big reason: the first sentence of this paragraph. Doing 3 quick moves to form a second corner-edge pair is, in fact, *too* quick, because it wouldn't affect the rest of the last layer pieces enough. After this first step, pair-forming, I want the rest of the cube, the rest of the blocks, to be in a good position to be reconstructed. And doing that requires more movement than the 3-move pair could provide.

So, I looked for ways to form 2 new pairs, preferably to keep the 3rd intact at the same time (but that turned out to be unnecessary). I looked again at the 2 pairs I mentioned before that had correctly positioned but incorrectly oriented pieces. And with some experimentation I found the 6-move F' U L' U' L U that I used in my solution. Now this didn't leave the other corner-edge pair intact like I had originally hoped, but it didn't mess it up too bad either.
Obviously, a quick F move would reconstruct that pair. BUT, look at the state that leaves the rest of the cube in. The OB edge piece is next to a correct center, but its oriented incorrectly in relation to that center, the same goes for the GW edge piece (though the GW problem could be fixed with a quick L move). Also, we would have a 2x3x3 block thats missing a corner edge pair - and that particular corner edge pair is not constructed. (We also have a GOW corner piece free-floating, but this piece later turned out to not be a problem).

So I found that if instead of doing F to construct the OW - BOW pair, I could do a D' to move the pair over (and also put the OB edge next to a center correctly), and then an L to put the pair together, and it leaves the rest of the cube in a much better position to be put back together (The GW edge is now next to a center the 'correct way', and the GRY corner is now attached to a block). We have multiple different kinds of blocks around the cube, but every single piece (except for that GOW corner) is part of a block in one way or another. 

So now, 8 moves into my solution, all that was left to be done was to put all the carefully constructed and controlled blocks together. B2 would move a pair up and form a 1x2x3 block on top without disturbing other pairs. Then I see another pair on top (OY - BOY) that, if moved to the bottom, would form another 1x2x3 block. There are two quick 2-move ways to do this. D L2, or U B2. I looked at D L2 first (no idea why my brain thought of this first..), and while it does make the 1x2x3 just fine, and also connects that problematic GOW corner to another block, it messes up the GW and RB edges. The U B2 however, puts the 1x2x3 on the bottom together the same way, and still connects the problematic GOW corner in the same way, but this time without disturbing other blocks, and in fact its better, because the OB - B - RB "line" is flipped back the right way (it was flipped the wrong way when we did the first B2 to form the 1x2x3 on top). Now at this point the final 3 moves to reconstruct this are obvious: U2 D F.

So like that, i obtain the F' U L' U' L U D' L B2 U B2 U2 D F solution to this last layer. Now, don't think that all of this I got on my first or second try. I did have to do a large amount of expirementing to find ways to do things that didn't mess up everything else too bad. You said the solution seems to be very counter-intuitive with a lot of block-demolition at the beginning. When I looked for that initial 2-pair-construction, I didn't worry too much about the blocks being broken up that way, because like I said earlier, I had an abstract Heise frame of mind - making use of smaller blocks. And I also had a pretty non-logical idea that I think I'm kinda lucky that it worked out - "If I use very few moves in the initial demolition, it can't take too many moves to put it back together, right?"


There you go, that's my best attempt at typing out my thought process. Have fun reading all that, and when you have questions (I'm assuming when not if, I have no faith in my own ability to explain stuff) please ask them.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 28, 2010)

Your explanation was pretty clear, thanks for taking the time to write it up!

Normally I like to leave a slot free to provide the necessary 'wiggle' room to construct the LL, but I saw that the obvious moves to leave a slot from your 2x2x3 results in a pretty horrible LL.

Looking at your solution the real inspiration was the first part (F' U L' U' L U) - very nice find! The subsequent D' L moves to allow the broken pair to be built while also connecting other pieces are understandable. I can reconstruct the solve from that point no problem. 

For your first proper go at FMC that is an exceptional LL solution, well done!


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 28, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Your explanation was pretty clear, thanks for taking the time to write it up!
> 
> Normally I like to leave a slot free to provide the necessary 'wiggle' room to construct the LL, but I saw that the obvious moves to leave a slot from your 2x2x3 results in a pretty horrible LL.
> 
> ...



thank you! 
I had been meaning to look at this kind of seemingly strange technique that optimal solutions always contain for quite awhile; this comp finally gave me an excuse to start experimenting. After I do some more FMC, if I can get good at doing close-to-optimal (or optimal like in this case but I don't want to be too hopeful...) last layers somewhat consistently, I will start adding in transitions from the F2L to the last layer. Like I said (no wait I didn't actually say...like I _meant_ to say) I didn't approach this comp with the intent of winning..I was just using it as an excuse to experiment lol


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*5x5x5:* 2:42.86, 2:24.59, 3:02.77, 3:01.75, 2:34.09 = *2:46.23*
Comment: Ugh. Two disasters = horrible average.

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 23.86, 24.43, 30.30 = *23.86*
Comment: Not bad.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:30.46, 1:08.93, DNF [2:14.78] = *1:08.93*
Comment: Wow - my best solve in a weekly competition! Third one I forgot to flip two edges, and remembered them just as I stopped the timer. 
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:22.59 [3:59], DNF [7:53.78, 4:39], 8:36.47 [4:49] = *7:22.59*
Comment: Second one was off by 4 wings because I confused two images.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [13:58.98, 7:24], 17:25.05 [9:21], 15:21.26 [8:28] = *15:21.26*
Comment: Too bad about the first one - it was decent time, but I was off by 3 wings. Second one was a really unpleasant scramble.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *9/10 = 8 points, 56:33.56* [39:50]
Comment: I was tired of all the DNFs I've been getting, so I just went for a nice safe 10 cubes. Memo wasn't sticking, so I did some extra memo refreshes before starting, hence the terrible time. I had 2 edges flipped on the fourth cube - I didn't see them when memorizing.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* 26.31, 31.22, 27.36, 24.93, 27.19 = *26.95*
Comment: Pretty decent average for BLD.
*3x3x3:* 2:03.37, 1:50.09, 1:37.34, 1:30.88, DNF [1:44.11] = *1:50.47*
Comment: Fifth one was off by 3 edges.
*4x4x4:* 8:08.56 [4:29], 9:10.06 [5:03], DNF [8:27.88, 4:13], DNF [8:42.55, 5:19], 7:29.71 [4:03] = *DNF*
Comment: Disappointing - very close. Third one was bad because I lost track of my moves a couple of times; fourth one was off by just 3 wings because I did a commutator backwards.
*Magic:* 19.41, 12.55, 14.93, 22.13, 14.11 = *16.15*
Comment: Done OHITABLD. So sad. Lots of mistakes.
*Master Magic:* 6.36, 4.25, 4.08, 4.05, 4.94 = *4.42*
*Clock:* DNF [3:02.77, 0:49], 2:43.68 [0:37], 2:41.50 [0:35], 2:30.41 [0:34], 2:20.41 [0:28] = *2:38.53*
Comment: First one had one clock at 6:00. How did that happen?  Nice average, though.
*Pyraminx:* 1:02.19, DNF [1:00.65], 1:15.02, 1:05.47, DNF [55.53] = *DNF*
Comment: Both DNFs were due to 2 centers twisted - in both cases, I forgot to solve them.

Sad to say, probably no time for the next few weeks for really big cubes BLD. Maybe I'll work a couple in, but probably not. Which is bad, because I usually slow down on 4x4x4 BLD and 5x5x5 BLD when I don't practice bigger cubes.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 28, 2010)

*Fewest Moves:* 36 turns


Spoiler



F' L' F B' U' F D2 F D2 L2 F' R' D' R B D' B' D2 B F D' B' D F' D' F' D' F D L D L' D F' D' F


Explanation:


Spoiler



I found this 14 move F2L minus 1 pair: F' L' F B' U' F D2 F D2 L2 F' R' D' R

I could not find any good continuations so I used NISS to see what the cube would look like. After using NISS I found a way to solve the pair that gave a T case ZBLL that I know. I love how the solution looks normal up to the F2L minus 1 pair, and how NISS makes the rest look like I just Cube Explorer'ed the LL somehow


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 28, 2010)

*2x2: 5.01
*3.05, 5.41, 4.60, 5.81, 5.01

*3x3: 15.94
*17.49, 14.70, 17.44, 15.48, 14.92

*4x4: 1:30.94
*1:21.09, 1:29.29, 1:38.62, 1:24.92, 1:39.30


----------



## PeterV (Jul 29, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> C to R - Cendy said:
> 
> 
> > PeterV said:
> ...



My apologies, I just caught this. Some how mixed up my 2x2 and 3x3 times. Fixed it in the original post.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 29, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (7.44), 6.16, 7.30, 6.14, (4.52) = 6.53
*3x3x3:* 18.79, 15.19, 18.05, (19.93), (15.12) = 17.34
*4x4x4:* 1:35.20, 2:13.15, (2:18.84), 1:53.47, (1:26.55) = 1:53.94 bad.
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 2:16.90
*3x3x3 OH:* 28.67, 28.38, 30.29, (30.56), (25.76) = 29.11
*Pyraminx:* (10.08), (15.78), 13.39, 12.73, 10.81 = 12.31
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, 27.39, DNF = 27.39 After the 27 I was happy so I just attempted the last with very loose memo.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF 
I am so dissapointed with this, on the first one I accidently oriented the cube incorrectly and flipped the wrong corner, on the second one not sure, as for the last one the stupid thing popped. :fp
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 4/4 (27:01) = 4 points


----------



## Stini (Jul 29, 2010)

*FMC: 30 HTM*


Spoiler



Solution: L2 B' L F U' L2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 D' F L F' D L' D2 L' D B D' R D2 R' B' D' U'

Pre-move: U'

2x2x3: L2 B' L F U' L2. U
F2L minus slot: D' F L F' D L' D2 L'
Leave 3 corners: D B D' R D2 R' B' D'

Insert R2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 U' at the dot to cancel 2 moves.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 30, 2010)

*Results week 30*

Seems like there are many people on vacation or the summer too hot for cubing. So these results are preliminary a little longer.

*2x2x2*(31)

 3.14 SimonWestlund
 3.33 Baian Liu
 3.40 oskarasbrink
 4.07 cincyaviation
 4.08 MTGjumper
 4.31 cuber952
 4.32 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.38 sz35
 4.49 Fona
 4.65 flee135
 5.01 rickcube
 5.01 04mucklowd
 5.06 cubedude7
 5.10 Evan Liu
 5.67 a small kitten
 5.80 Hong_Zhang
 5.93 blizzardmb
 6.08 Cride5
 6.48 PeterV
 6.53 Zane_C
 7.07 janelle
 7.20 okayama
 7.91 pierrotlenageur
 8.50 tkubo
 8.60 hawkmp4
 10.57 C to R - Cendy
 11.22 Carson
 11.92 Lumej
 13.26 ThatGuy
 14.63 MatsBergsten
 26.95 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 *(35)

 11.00 Yes, We Can!
 11.61 Hyprul 9-ty2
 11.86 MTGjumper
 12.11 SimonWestlund
 13.04 oskarasbrink
 13.76 AdvanceFIN
 13.83 flee135
 14.00 nlCuber22
 14.26 cuber952
 14.41 Fona
 15.08 a small kitten
 15.95 Evan Liu
 15.95 rickcube
 16.64 cubedude7
 16.82 tkubo
 17.34 Zane_C
 17.65 04mucklowd
 18.23 pierrotlenageur
 18.69 janelle
 19.10 Cride5
 20.75 C to R - Cendy
 21.08 jamesdeanludlow
 21.33 Hong_Zhang
 22.27 Lumej
 23.43 blizzardmb
 23.73 okayama
 24.79 larf
 24.94 PeterV
 26.43 TheCubeMaster5000
 28.38 Carson
 28.84 uberCuber
 28.92 hawkmp4
 51.47 Henri95
 59.58 MatsBergsten
 1:50.27 Mike Hughey
*4x4x4*(23)

 49.13 Hyprul 9-ty2
 54.53 MTGjumper
 54.97 flee135
 1:04.47 sz35
 1:04.85 oskarasbrink
 1:06.98 pierrotlenageur
 1:16.34 AdvanceFIN
 1:16.76 cubedude7
 1:19.60 Evan Liu
 1:24.73 04mucklowd
 1:27.55 Hong_Zhang
 1:30.94 rickcube
 1:46.00 larf
 1:46.11 Lumej
 1:49.15 tkubo
 1:52.74 okayama
 1:53.94 Zane_C
 2:16.79 janelle
 2:31.85 Carson
 2:47.73 TheCubeMaster5000
 2:51.88 MatsBergsten
 3:04.87 uberCuber
 DNF Mike Hughey
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:45.39 MTGjumper
 1:57.37 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:06.09 flee135
 2:10.83 cubedude7
 2:15.75 04mucklowd
 2:17.16 Hong_Zhang
 2:23.21 pierrotlenageur
 2:41.30 tkubo
 2:46.23 Mike Hughey
 2:47.58 C to R - Cendy
 3:05.00 Evan Liu
 3:19.33 larf
 3:36.45 Lumej
 6:39.14 Carson
24:39.74 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(4)

 4:39.34 pierrotlenageur
 4:40.77 04mucklowd
12:29.81 okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(3)

 6:49.80 flee135
 7:22.16 Hong_Zhang
12:02.95 Lumej
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 18.72 Hyprul 9-ty2
 19.77 a small kitten
 21.30 SimonWestlund
 22.36 MTGjumper
 22.86 oskarasbrink
 25.56 flee135
 26.86 Elliot
 27.30 sz35
 29.11 Zane_C
 35.94 C to R - Cendy
 36.65 Evan Liu
 37.35 tkubo
 49.58 janelle
 49.90 04mucklowd
 51.34 pierrotlenageur
 57.10 hawkmp4
 58.11 Hong_Zhang
 1:02.88 Lumej
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 2:00.47 flee135
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 13.12 Hyprul 9-ty2
 21.09 SimonWestlund
 21.50 cubedude7
 23.35 MatsBergsten
 23.86 Mike Hughey
 26.55 MTGjumper
 27.39 Zane_C
 31.55 C to R - Cendy
 39.94 Hong_Zhang
 41.61 Isbit
 1:03.40 04mucklowd
 1:08.36 Cride5
 1:09.27 okayama
 1:26.27 Lumej
 2:40.67 Carson
 DNF cincyaviation
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 1:08.93 Mike Hughey
 1:41.24 MatsBergsten
 1:47.90 cubedude7
 1:49.25 C to R - Cendy
 1:49.60 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:56.95 tkubo
 2:08.75 Hong_Zhang
 2:25.76 flee135
 4:35.07 okayama
10:08.46 Cride5
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Isbit
 DNF Yes, We Can!
 DNF Lumej
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 6:28.58 aronpm
 7:22.59 Mike Hughey
 8:41.27 MatsBergsten
14:37.14 flee135
19:51.59 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Isbit
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

15:21.26 Mike Hughey
20:58.00 MatsBergsten
50:02.33 okayama
 DNF aronpm
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

9/10 (56:33)  Mike Hughey
4/4 (27:01)  Zane_C
4/5 (37:10)  MatsBergsten
5/7 (53:07)  Hong_Zhang
3/4 (40:00)  okayama
1/2 ( 7:38)  Hyprul 9-ty2
3/7 (20:44)  aronpm
2/5 (30:00)  Isbit
0/2 ( )  cubedude7
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 1:12.07 Hong_Zhang
 1:16.43 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:22.19 flee135
 1:50.00 Lumej
 2:34.89 C to R - Cendy
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 1:09.44 MTGjumper
 1:11.84 SimonWestlund
 1:13.07 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:19.59 flee135
 1:36.09 oskarasbrink
 1:47.83 cubedude7
 1:50.16 pierrotlenageur
 1:54.86 Hong_Zhang
 2:00.91 04mucklowd
 2:05.80 Fona
 2:16.90 Zane_C
 2:22.09 Lumej
 2:27.46 janelle
 3:40.02 Carson
 4:56.63 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:53.70 MTGjumper
 3:31.34 oskarasbrink
 3:41.37 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:58.93 cubedude7
 4:01.20 jamesdeanludlow
 4:03.30 flee135
 4:08.36 04mucklowd
 4:09.46 pierrotlenageur
 4:17.00 Hong_Zhang
 4:50.81 Fona
 6:11.94 Lumej
*Magic*(10)

 1.29 Evan Liu
 1.48 oskarasbrink
 1.60 janelle
 1.88 Lumej
 1.92 Hong_Zhang
 2.07 Inf3rn0
 2.14 cubedude7
 2.21 Hyprul 9-ty2
 5.27 okayama
 16.15 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(5)

 3.38 Evan Liu
 4.42 Mike Hughey
 4.68 oskarasbrink
 5.48 Hong_Zhang
 9.45 cubedude7
*Clock*(4)

 8.93 larf
 11.82 cubedude7
 46.55 Lumej
 2:38.53 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(10)

  3.71 flee135
 7.62 Hong_Zhang
 7.95 cubedude7
 9.51 oskarasbrink
 12.31 Zane_C
 14.23 janelle
 14.34 sz35
 21.46 pierrotlenageur
 21.71 Carson
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:18.07 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:03.65 flee135
 2:21.37 hawkmp4
 3:15.77 Hong_Zhang
 3:30.22 uberCuber
 3:53.29 Lumej
*Square-1*(9)

 14.85 MTGjumper
 23.28 cubedude7
 33.18 Hong_Zhang
 44.06 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:12.32 janelle
 1:17.24 Lumej
 1:18.00 sz35
 1:45.57 uberCuber
 2:25.14 hawkmp4
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

29 okayama
29 Holger
30 Stini
30 Cride5
34 uberCuber
35 Odder
36 cmhardw
40 sz35

*Contest results*

232 Hyprul 9-ty2
205 flee135
188 MTGjumper
184 Hong_Zhang
178 cubedude7
155 oskarasbrink
125 Mike Hughey
123 04mucklowd
122 SimonWestlund
117 okayama
116 Zane_C
109 Lumej
109 pierrotlenageur
106 MatsBergsten
105 Evan Liu
89 sz35
85 tkubo
83 janelle
83 C to R - Cendy
69 Cride5
68 a small kitten
67 Fona
65 rickcube
58 cuber952
54 AdvanceFIN
45 Carson
44 Yes, We Can!
42 larf
40 uberCuber
36 hawkmp4
34 cincyaviation
32 Baian Liu
31 blizzardmb
31 nlCuber22
29 Isbit
27 jamesdeanludlow
26 PeterV
21 aronpm
18 TheCubeMaster5000
18 Holger
16 Elliot
16 Stini
13 Odder
12 cmhardw
6 Henri95
6 Inf3rn0
5 ThatGuy


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow I forgot to compete in so many events xD


----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol, I putted the wrong times at my megaminx


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 30, 2010)

cubedude7 said:


> Lol, I putted the wrong times at my megaminx



Yes, I realized that something was wrong and made a guess at Master Magic instead. So please enter the correct times for Megaminx instead and I'll redo
the lists.

@Hyprul: it's not really too late yet


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll try to do as much as I can this weekend  I'm still on vacation and don't have a lot of time to cube


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 30, 2010)

Hurrah, joint second 

Well, until the other Simon and Jonathan complete the rest of their events


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh man I didn't read this, I better start doing stuff now. 

Edit: I've done a few more events, if theres more time tomorrow (in about 9 hours) I'll do more BLD stuff


----------



## guusrs (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry guys, had no time for FMC last week!
I'll be back!
Gus


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 31, 2010)

it seems my FMC is nowhere to be found in the results


----------



## aronpm (Aug 1, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)
> 
> 6:28.58 aronpm
> 7:22.59 Mike Hughey
> ...


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice job, hopefully you can keep up good successes in the forum comps.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 2, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> it seems my FMC is nowhere to be found in the results



You have to write the result (34 moves) on the same line as the event name.
The result calculation program does not get it otherwise , sorry.

I'll fix your result now.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 2, 2010)

Won 3x3!...Until Simon enters...


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey, I'm finally home from my vacation and I have now entered the rest of my results for this week. 



Spoiler






SimonWestlund said:


> 6x6: 3:02.46, 3:05.21, 3:10.56, 2:49.91, 2:53.09 = 3:00.25
> 7x7: 5:06.21, 5:00.12, 4:59.49, 4:52.55, 4:54.21 = 4:57.94
> 3x3 BLD: 1:40.09, DNF(1:54.18), DNF(2:06.25) = 1:40.09
> 3x3 WF: 2:01.02, 2:11.44, 2:13.23, 2:01.55, 1:59.64 = 2:04.67
> ...


----------

